# Specialized Tricross 2011



## STEPHAN DAVIS (24 Jan 2013)

Anyone out there got one of these? Trying to work out if it has front fork pannier mounts? Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

I wouldn't have thought so.

Edit: Looking at the Spesh archive *HERE* seems I may be right


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (24 Jan 2013)

Perfect - thank you.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)




----------



## Diggs (24 Jan 2013)

My Tricross Sport has - I presume this is what you mean? I did look at the Tricross as well but can't remember if that did too


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (24 Jan 2013)

It was an eBay bike which has gone now so not to worry. The guy didn't know if it had mounts or not so not worth the risk as i have to have front panniers.


----------

